# Ex-Schutzklasse Domschacht unterirdischer Heizöltank



## MSommer (26 Juni 2022)

Hallo Miteinander,
ich möchte im Domschacht eines unterirdischen 10.000l-Heizöltankes, im Bereich unter der mittels Werkzeug zu öffnenden Schachtabdeckung, einen Endlagenschalter zur Überwachung montieren und auf mein Meldesystem aufschalten. Das Kabel soll im vorhandenen gemeinsamen Schutzrohr für Saugleitung/Vakuumschläuche in den Heizraum verlegt werden.

Was mir nicht klar ist, muss man innerhalb des normalerweise dicht verschlossenen Domschachtes mit einer explosionsfähigen Atmosphäre rechnen. Wenn ja, welche Ex-Schutzklasse ist für das „Betriebsmittel“ Endschalter und Steuerleitung (Kleinspannung 24VDC) ist zu beachten.

Danke schon im Voraus
Gruß Michael


----------



## Plan_B (26 Juni 2022)

Du bereitest Dich aif Heizölklau vor? /ot


----------



## MSommer (26 Juni 2022)

Hilft mir zwar nicht weiter, aber Du hast es richtig erkannt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Plan_B (26 Juni 2022)

Gefunden hier: https://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/schriften/dokument/0:163190,7.html


> (2) Das Innere von Domschächten, Fernfüllschächten, Pumpenschächten und Verteilerschächten ist Zone 1.


----------



## Plan_B (26 Juni 2022)

Und bei Leuze: https://www.leuze.com/fileadmin/user_upload/contact-support/explosion_protection/5_Anhang.pdf


----------



## Hesse (26 Juni 2022)

Endschalter ---> Leitung in Heizungskeller ---> Trenschaltverstärter für Eigensichere Stromkreise ---> Hupe

Die Leck Überwachungen des Tanks oder der Leitung vom Tank (wenn gefordert) sind ja auch immer alle „Eigensicher“ Ausgeführt


MSommer schrieb:


> muss man innerhalb des normalerweise dicht verschlossenen Domschachtes mit einer explosionsfähigen Atmosphäre rechnen.


Ja, must du


----------



## MSommer (26 Juni 2022)

Hallo Euch Beiden,
danke für die Infos zum Ex-Schutz bzw. zur Ausführung.

Im Anhang hab ich einen Trennverstärker als Beispiel verlinkt. https://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/germany/de/classid_6.htm?view=productdetails&prodid=95424

Die Verkabelung zwischen Trennverstärker und Endschalter werde ich mit der passenden Leitung für eigensichere Stromkreise gemäß Link ausführen. https://www.lappkabel.de/produkte/o...romkreise+[960883]&emcs2=PGR-151&emcs3=PRO-13

Als Endschalter kann ich ja dann einen handelsüblichen Rollen-Endschalter IP65 einsetzen, da durch den Trennverstärker sichergestellt ist, dass die Mindestzündenergie der jeweiligen explosionsfähigen Atmosphäre begrenzt wird.

Das müsste doch passen
Gruß Michael


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26 Juni 2022)

Wieso immer gleich elektrisch?
Die Mindestzündenergie bekommt man ganz einfach per Splint und Schnur bereitgestellt.
Der Faires halber kann man ja noch folgendes Schild anbringen:


----------



## Plan_B (26 Juni 2022)

Blöd nur, dass man in Deutscjland auch gradestehn muss, wenn sich Diebe oder Einbrecjer auf Deinem Grundstück verletzen 🤢🤮🤬


----------



## Hesse (26 Juni 2022)

MSommer schrieb:


> Als Endschalter kann ich ja dann einen handelsüblichen Rollen-Endschalter IP65 einsetzen, da durch den Trennverstärker sichergestellt ist, dass die Mindestzündenergie der jeweiligen explosionsfähigen Atmosphäre begrenzt wird.
> 
> Das müsste doch passen
> Gruß Michael


Ja ,sollte passen .

Wenn du als Endschalter noch einen mit Goldkontakten findest,
der auch für ganzkleine ströme ist,ist es optimal.



Ganz perfekt und Störungs unempfindlich wäre ein gekapselter Reedschalter oder Kontaktloser,
oder kontaktloser NAMUR schalter bzw Sensor.

Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Umweltbedingungen in den Schächten auch nicht so toll für mechanische kontakte.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2022)

Also wenn schon mechanischer Schalter, dann aber einen mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten.


----------



## MSommer (27 Juni 2022)

@Hesse 
Danke für deine Tipp mit dem Goldkontakt-Endschalter. Mal sehen, ob ich da etwas passendes und nicht zu teuer als Überwachungskontakt finde. An einen Reedkontakt habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber auf Grund der Montagemöglichkeit etwas schwierig lösbar.

@Blockmove
Auch Dir Danke für deinen Tipp, aber was bringt mir ein Endschalter mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten. Ein verschweisen des Kontaktes ist doch auf Grund der geringen Überwachungsstromes/Spannung nicht wirklich denkbar.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MFreiberger (27 Juni 2022)

MSommer schrieb:


> Auch Dir Danke für deinen Tipp, aber was bringt mir ein Endschalter mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten. Ein verschweisen des Kontaktes ist doch auf Grund der geringen Überwachungsstromes/Spannung nicht wirklich denkbar.


Naja, es geht ja nicht (nur) um verschwei*ß*te Kontakte. Da können auch Kunststoffteile klemmen, Federn gebrochen (weil korrodiert) sein, usw. usw. 
Selbst, wenn der Schalter "vergrießgnaddelt" (weil alt und vergammelt) ist, müssen zwangsgeführte Kontakte funktionieren. Im Extremfall wird der Schalter (Gehäuse, ...) zerstört, aber die Kontakte geöffnet!
Problematisch ist sind dabei häufig Schalter, die nur sehr selten schalten müssen (Grenzwerttaster, Endlagenschalter,...).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2022)

MSommer schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> Auch Dir Danke für deinen Tipp, aber was bringt mir ein Endschalter mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten. Ein verschweisen des Kontaktes ist doch auf Grund der geringen Überwachungsstromes/Spannung nicht wirklich denkbar.


Ich hatte schon das Thema, dass die Kontakte "zusammengerostet" waren.


----------



## Hesse (27 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon das Thema, dass die Kontakte "zusammengerostet" waren.


Machen wir jetzt Risikobewertung ?

-- > was wenn die Feder vergammelt und der Hebel nicht zurückspringt?

Meist sind solche Deckel Schalter, ja so montiert das bei "zu" der Hebel betätigt ist und beim Öffnen
zurückspringen muss.

Aber ich denke mal ein „Fort Knox“ soll das auch nicht werden …..


----------



## Plan_B (27 Juni 2022)

Bedenke die Zündleistung des geschalteten Lastkreises, wenn Du damit den Dieb elektrisieren möchtest 

Die Todesstrafe durch flambieren gilt als grausam. Der elektrische Stuhl war lange Zeit als human angesehen.


----------



## MFreiberger (27 Juni 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Machen wir jetzt Risikobewertung ?


nein


Hesse schrieb:


> -- > was wenn die Feder vergammelt und der Hebel nicht zurückspringt?


doof


Hesse schrieb:


> Meist sind solche Deckel Schalter, ja so montiert das bei "zu" der Hebel betätigt ist und beim Öffnen
> zurückspringen muss.


Das betrifft aber die Betätigung und nicht die Kontakte selber.


Hesse schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal ein „Fort Knox“ soll das auch nicht werden …..


wohl nicht, aber ein "Endlagenschalter zur Überwachung" sollte schon zuverlässig funktionieren, auch, wenn er nicht regelmäßig betätigt wird.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MSommer (28 Juni 2022)

Hallo Miteinander,
Danke für Eure Beiträge und Danke zu der Diskussion zum Thema „zwangsgeführte Kontakte“.
Ich habe in meinem Fundus gerade zwei neuwertige Rollenendschalter IP65 entdeckt. Die werde ich vermutlich auch im Domschacht einbauen und in Reihe verdrahten. Damit würde ich quasi eine Redundanz sicherstellen, ähnlich wie wenn man „Hosenträger + Gürtel“ gleichzeitig nutzt. 
Es werden sicherlich nicht beide Gleichzeitig defekt werden.

Übrigens „Ford-Knox“ ist nicht gewünscht, sondern eine passable Überwachung des Zuganges zur Tankanlage. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Plan_B (28 Juni 2022)

Wieviel joule darf man denn in der zone?
So ein kleines weidezaungerät.....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wieviel joule darf man denn in der zone?
> So ein kleines weidezaungerät.....


😆
Macht sich bestimmt gut in der EX-Zone, vor allem bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## MSommer (17 Juli 2022)

Hallo miteinander,

mittlerweile habe ich die Endschalter-Hardware montiert und bis bis in den Heizraum auf eine gekennzeichnete Abzeigdose verkabelt. Jetzt möchte ich den Schaltverstärker im vorhandenen Schaltschrank verdrahten. Natürlich wird der „Eigensichere Stromkreis“ mit Abstand zur bisherigen Schaltschrankverdrahtung umgesetzt. Als Durchgangsklemmen möchte ich z.B. Phönix UK3-Reihenklemmen verwenden. Oder muss ich hier Ex-zugelassene Klemmen (Kennzeichnung II 2 GD Ex eb IIC Gb) wie z.B. Phönix UT2,5 einbauen.

Ursprünglich hatte ich ja geplant, den Schaltverstärker im Heizraum in einem CI-Gehäuse montiert zu platzieren und von da aus mit normaler Fernmeldeleitung zum Schaltschrank zu verkabeln. Aus Platzgründen (Zugänglichkeit) vor Ort möchte ich jetzt den Schaltverstärker wie oben beschrieben im Heizungsschaltschrank einbauen. Meine Frage dazu wäre, muss ich die Endschalterleitung zwischen Abzweigdose mit Abstand zum zentralen Kabelträgersystem verlegen oder darf ich diese Leitung mit/im Kabelträgersystem (ca. 12m) verlegen.

Auf eine Info zu meinen Fragen würde ich mich freuen.

Danke schon im Voraus.
Michael


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2022)

Kabel sollte getrennt verlegt. Bei 12m kannst du dir einiges durch Induktion einfangen.


----------



## MSommer (18 Juli 2022)

@Blockmove 
Danke für die Info, dann werde ich wohl wieder zu meinem ursprünglichen Konzept des örtlich montierten Schaltverstärkers im Heizraum zurück gehen. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## s_kraut (18 Juli 2022)

Über die Federzugklemmen mach ich mir keine Sorgen, dann halt eher dass die Kabel gescheit angeschlossen sind. Reserve-Adern auf Reserve-Klemme usw.
Und zur Diskussion Zone 1 oder 0. 
Macht doch Technisch nix um oder? Ohne Zone 0-Eignung traut sich doch kein Hersteller mehr auf den Schulhof.


----------



## MSommer (19 Juli 2022)

@s_kraut
danke für deine Antwort. Der Domschacht gehört zur Explosionsklasse IIA, somit bin ich mit meinem Aufbau auf der "sicheren Seite". Übrigens Reserveklemmen werden bei mir immer auf Klemmen gelegt. Gegen "fliegende Adern", egal ob im Verteiler, in Abzweigdosen oder in den Geräten selbst,  bin ich einfach "allergisch".
Gruß Michael


----------



## s_kraut (19 Juli 2022)

Passt.
Eigensichere Stromkreise sind eigensicher, sie haben bei korrekter Auslegung nicht die Energie zum Zünden.
Für leistungsführende Stromkreise gilt es zündfähige Funken zu verhindern - dann gern mit Ex-e-Klemmen.

Viele gehen auch einfach auf Nummer Sicher (Gürtel&Hosenträger, jeweils für Hose und Unterhose) und verwenden nur Ex-e-Klemmen.

eddit: je nach Anforderung muss das Geräteschutzniveau bestimmt werden. Da kommt neben den Römisch I/II/II A/B/C noch die Zündtemperatur ins Spiel.

Was zu beachten ist. 


VG


----------



## MSommer (19 August 2022)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich muss diesen Beitrag noch einmal aus der Versenkung hochholen. In einem anderen Forum wurde mein Hinweis in Bezug auf EX-Schutz eines Heizöltanks bzw. Domschachtes widersprochen. Unter anderem war der nachfolgende Textauszug eingestellt, dass Heizölanlagen keinen Schutzbereich mehr angehören, solange der Grenzwert für den Flammpunkt nicht überschritten wird. Siehe zum Beispiel der nachfolgende Auszug aus dem Elektropraktiker:
"Leichtes Heizöl hat anhand der allgemein zugänglichen sicherheitstechnischen Kennzahlen einen Flammpunkt von 57 °C. Es kann folglich gemäß EX-RL keine gefährliche explosionsfähige Atmosphäre verursachen, wenn die Temperatur stets unterhalb von 42 °C bleibt. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen muss die Elektroanlage keinen Explosionsschutz haben. Es besteht Brandgefahr."

Was ist nun richtig?

Übrigens mittlerweile habe ich meine Deckelüberwachung, als eigensicheren Stromkreis in Verbindung mit einem Trennverstärker in Betrieb genommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## s_kraut (19 August 2022)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> ich muss diesen Beitrag noch einmal aus der Versenkung hochholen. In einem anderen Forum wurde mein Hinweis in Bezug auf EX-Schutz eines Heizöltanks bzw. Domschachtes widersprochen. Unter anderem war der nachfolgende Textauszug eingestellt, dass Heizölanlagen keinen Schutzbereich mehr angehören, solange der Grenzwert für den Flammpunkt nicht überschritten wird. Siehe zum Beispiel der nachfolgende Auszug aus dem Elektropraktiker:
> "Leichtes Heizöl hat anhand der allgemein zugänglichen sicherheitstechnischen Kennzahlen einen Flammpunkt von 57 °C. Es kann folglich gemäß EX-RL keine gefährliche explosionsfähige Atmosphäre verursachen, wenn die Temperatur stets unterhalb von 42 °C bleibt. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen muss die Elektroanlage keinen Explosionsschutz haben. Es besteht Brandgefahr."
> ...


Ich würde dazu sagen: Du bist mit deinem eigensicheren Stromkreis auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn es mal heiß wird oder das Heizöl nicht der oben referenzierten Güte entspricht.


MSommer schrieb:


> Übrigens mittlerweile habe ich meine Deckelüberwachung, als eigensicheren Stromkreis in Verbindung mit einem Trennverstärker in Betrieb genommen.
> 
> Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (19 August 2022)

@s_kraut 
logisch, dass ich meine "sichere Lösung" weiter behalte. Mir geht es nur darum, was an Vorgaben wirklich erforderlich wäre um meine "Wissenstand" aufzufrischen. Nachwievor ist für mich eine Heizöl-Tankanlage eine Ex-Schutzbereichanforderung.
Gruß Michael


----------



## s_kraut (19 August 2022)

Also ich kenn mich mit brennbaren Flüssigkeiten nicht aus. 
Im Zweifelsfall mal in der Gestis Stoffdatenbank nachsehen: 





						GESTIS-Stoffdatenbank
					






					gestis.dguv.de
				




Wenn sich unter den zu erwartenden Bedingungen sicher keine Gas-Explosible Atmosphäre bilden kann, z.B. weil Heizöl erst bei ~140°C verdampft und aber jederzeit hinreichend entlüftet wird, sollte Atex nicht relevant sein. Man darf trotzdem an Brandschutz denken und dass Heizöl einen Flammpunkt ~55°C hat.

Aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass es nicht nur drauf ankommt, dass deine Installation normalerweise unter dem Flammpunkt arbeitet, sondern dass wohl auch es darauf ankommt, dass deine Installation selbst im Fehlerfall deutlich unterhalb des Flammpunkts arbeitet. Und das gelingt in eigensicherer Bauweise sicher recht elegant.


----------



## Hesse (19 August 2022)

Ich musste mal bei einem Kunden an so einem Erdrank folgendes Nachrüsten.
Vom TÜV gefordert, nach dem die Jahre vorher alles ok war:

Eine Leck Überwachung im oberen Teil des Domschachtes indem sich auch eine Pumpe befand, da das Wohnhaus einige Meter höher im Hang befand.

Dies Leck Überwachung muss Alarm geben und die Pumpe abschalten.
Gefordert war alles in EX und wurde nach meiner „Ausführung“ vom TÜV abgenommen.

Begründung für die Maßnahme :

Wenn die ÖL-Leitung nach „oben“ zum Haus Leckschlägt läuft das ÖL doch das Leerrohr zurück in den Domschacht und auch aus diesen heraus wenn die Pumpe als weiter fördert. Das muss verhindert werden, Einleuchtend ….

Damit will ich sagen: Für den TÜV war der Bereich eindeutig Ex-Bereich


----------



## MSommer (20 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass es nicht nur drauf ankommt, dass deine Installation normalerweise unter dem Flammpunkt arbeitet, sondern dass wohl auch es darauf ankommt, dass deine Installation selbst im Fehlerfall deutlich unterhalb des Flammpunkts arbeitet. Und das gelingt in eigensicherer Bauweise sicher recht elegant.


Da hast Du Recht, für mich geht Sicherheit Unabhängig von irgendeiner einer Verordnung vor. Meine Umsetzung mittels Trennverstärker kostet nicht die Welt und ich kann "beruhigt schlafen"  
Übrigens, ich habe meinen TÜV-Schverstänigen, der die Regelmäßige Tankprüfung durchführt, um Auskunft zur Schutzklasse des Domschachtes angeschrieben. Mal sehen, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme.angeschrieben.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (20 August 2022)

@Hesse 
Ich kenne das auch so. In den 70er+80er-Jahren (oder auch noch später) war dieser Bereich "Eindeutig" Schutzklasse 1. Da hat man z.B. Heizöl-Lecküberwachungsbehälter (schwarz) mit Elektroden die im Domschacht verbaut wurden in Eigensicherer Ausführung umgesetzt. Das Warngerät wurde außerhalb des EX-Bereiches platziert.

Auch deine Beschreibung der Leckageüberwachung der Versorgungsleitungen passt zur früheren Einschätzung das ein Domschacht Zone 1 ist. Geändert hat sich das Ganze wohl ab 2002, wenn ich diverse Beiträge richtig interpretiere.
Gruß Michael


----------



## s_kraut (20 August 2022)

MSommer schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht, für mich geht Sicherheit Unabhängig von irgendeiner einer Verordnung vor. Meine Umsetzung mittels Trennverstärker kostet nicht die Welt und ich kann "beruhigt schlafen"
> Übrigens, ich habe meinen TÜV-Schverstänigen, der die Regelmäßige Tankprüfung durchführt, um Auskunft zur Schutzklasse des Domschachtes angeschrieben. Mal sehen, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme.angeschrieben.
> Gruß Michael


Ja gern Bescheid geben.

Aber vermutlich wird er antworten, dass Zoneneinteilung Betreibersache sei.


----------



## MSommer (22 August 2022)

Hallo,
hier die Antwort zum Thema Exposionsschutz Heizöltank und Domschacht:
"Bei der unterirdischen Lagerung von Heizöl wird im Domschacht, wie sie bereits vermutet haben, aufgrund des relativ hohen Flammpunktes von Heizöls keine Explosionsschutzzone ausgewiesen."
Gruß Michael


----------

